# Verkaufe Dura Ace Gruppe 7800



## guepo (4. Januar 2009)

verkaufe eine neuwertige dura ace gruppe - 7800 .

die gruppe wurde von einem älteren herr gefahren , weil er nicht mit der compactkurbel zurechtkommt wird diese gruppe nach 1200 km verkauft -es gibt ne triple ! 

bremsen - neu 
kette - neu 
Kassette entweder 12-25 oder 12-27 neu 
schaltwerk 1200 km
umwerfer 1200 km
kurbel + innenlager 1200 km ( 170 mm kurbellänge )
sti 1200 km 
.....

vb 590 euro 

Kurbel fulcrum racing torq R - 50 .34  - rest alles dura ace 7800
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










.


----------



## ausdauerfreak (11. Januar 2009)

guepo schrieb:


> verkaufe eine neuwertige dura ace gruppe - 7800 .
> 
> die gruppe wurde von einem älteren herr gefahren , weil er nicht mit der compactkurbel zurechtkommt wird diese gruppe nach 1200 km verkauft -es gibt ne triple !
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
ist die Gruppe noch zu haben?
mfg
ausdauerfreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guepo (11. Januar 2009)

ja , ist noch da - sind aber 2 interessenten . falls das noch fragen hast - bitte unter [email protected]


----------

